# 43 Year Old Pacu !



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

huge 43 year old pacu and this guy feeds it gold fish every other day

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/35787995/ns/...ts_and_animals/

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.p...oryId=124361294


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, a 2 foot long fish in a 75 gallon for that long? poor buttkiss...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> wow, a 2 foot long fish in a 75 gallon for that long? poor *buttkiss*...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I feel more sorry for him only having a diet of gold fish.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

damn


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Damn....that's one big "Man Eater" for that size tank. He should just dump it in a lake or something.

Headline news....2' piranha caught in Queens!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> Headline news....2' piranha caught in Queens!










no doubt


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea lol this thing is ginormous !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

only a diet of goldfish. man i bet that pacu hates his life.

impressive size though


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Da said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


Im not big on the live feedings . That novelty ran out a week after getting into Predatory fish. My old Elongatus was a Killing machine.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


Im not big on the live feedings . That novelty ran out a week after getting into Predatory fish. My old Elongatus was a Killing machine.
[/quote]

Hi Jon87,
Yeah, I also give them bloodworms and smelt in addition to the feeders as part of their staple diet, and all my P's have grown to be healthy, vibrant, active and aggressive for the most part..Feeding live also enhances their lives by keeping their predatory natural instinct behaviors keen and sharp...I mean almost everytime, without exception, they come charging to the glass and/or top during feeding time.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Da said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....
[/quote]

Any recent pics or vids of your pacu?!...I remember your guy was pretty impressive...but that's besides the point...I disagree with you AK...to keep a big "monster" fish alive for that long is impressive...no and's, if's, or but's about it...The reason I say that is because I've seen too many times Pacu's being abused and neglected and basically left for dead by careless owners...this is also true for piranhas which I am sure that you are well aware of.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Da said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....
[/quote]

Any recent pics or vids of your pacu?!...I remember your guy was pretty impressive...but that's besides the point...I disagree with you AK...to keep a big "monster" fish alive for that long is impressive...no and's, if's, or but's about it...The reason I say that is because I've seen too many times *Pacu's being abused and neglected and basically left for dead by careless owners*...this is also true for piranhas which I am sure that you are well aware of.
[/quote]

Oh-Like this isn't the case here..........My statement stands and anyone will back me up on this....This Pacu has done nothing more than live a cruel/pathetic life.......For instance mine is bigger,Alot nicer looking.....And is only 5 years old........Like I stated it's not hard to keep a Pacu alive this long...Just have to have the dedication...And I highly doubt this guy is anywhere as old as the owner states....This has been debated greatly on the bigger boards where many people own Pacu's that blow this specimen out of the water......

I have not taken any recent pics of mine........Like most things of mine-It's a luxury to see beauty like that......


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....
[/quote]

Any recent pics or vids of your pacu?!...I remember your guy was pretty impressive...but that's besides the point...I disagree with you AK...to keep a big "monster" fish alive for that long is impressive...no and's, if's, or but's about it...The reason I say that is because I've seen too many times *Pacu's being abused and neglected and basically left for dead by careless owners*...this is also true for piranhas which I am sure that you are well aware of.
[/quote]

Oh-Like this isn't the case here..........My statement stands and anyone will back me up on this....This Pacu has done nothing more than live a cruel/pathetic life.......For instance mine is bigger,Alot nicer looking.....And is only 5 years old........Like I stated it's not hard to keep a Pacu alive this long...Just have to have the dedication...And I highly doubt this guy is anywhere as old as the owner states....This has been debated greatly on the bigger boards where many people own Pacu's that blow this specimen out of the water......

I have not taken any recent pics of mine........Like most things of mine-It's a luxury to see beauty like that......








[/quote]

I know what you're saying and I was a little skeptical of the age myself...However, when I say abused I mean in a literal sense..I had a co-worker that once had a 16 inch pacu in a standard 29 gallon tank!..














..to make matters worse, his filtration was only a whisper 20!...uggghhhh!...damn, that water and tank stunk to high heaven!...now that is flat out abuse and a cruel/pathetic life...the poor thing was developing fin rot and was getting cloudy eyes!...he eventually took it to the LFS, but I'm sure that wasn't much better either but it sure as hell beats the alternative?!...Anyhow, I will ask nicely...please post your pacu!...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i agree with AK, this is a horrible example of fish-keeping... the fish looks like hell, the fact that it is still alive says more about how tough pacus are than anything.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Da said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....
[/quote]

Any recent pics or vids of your pacu?!...I remember your guy was pretty impressive...but that's besides the point...I disagree with you AK...to keep a big "monster" fish alive for that long is impressive...no and's, if's, or but's about it...The reason I say that is because I've seen too many times *Pacu's being abused and neglected and basically left for dead by careless owners*...this is also true for piranhas which I am sure that you are well aware of.
[/quote]

Oh-Like this isn't the case here..........My statement stands and anyone will back me up on this....This Pacu has done nothing more than live a cruel/pathetic life.......For instance mine is bigger,Alot nicer looking.....And is only 5 years old........Like I stated it's not hard to keep a Pacu alive this long...Just have to have the dedication...And I highly doubt this guy is anywhere as old as the owner states....This has been debated greatly on the bigger boards where many people own Pacu's that blow this specimen out of the water......

I have not taken any recent pics of mine........Like most things of mine-It's a luxury to see beauty like that......








[/quote]

I know what you're saying and I was a little skeptical of the age myself...However, when I say abused I mean in a literal sense..I had a co-worker that once had a 16 inch pacu in a standard 29 gallon tank!..














..to make matters worse, his filtration was only a whisper 20!...uggghhhh!...damn, that water and tank stunk to high heaven!...now that is flat out abuse and a cruel/pathetic life...the poor thing was developing fin rot and was getting cloudy eyes!...he eventually took it to the LFS, but I'm sure that wasn't much better either but it sure as hell beats the alternative?!...*Anyhow, I will ask nicely...please post your pacu*!...








[/quote]

I may see what I can do in the near future........I have been destroying my tanks lately......Gotta switch a 100= gal sump to one over 300 gals......But if time permits today...I will see about getting it done-it has been awhile since my big boy has made an apperance...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....
[/quote]

Any recent pics or vids of your pacu?!...I remember your guy was pretty impressive...but that's besides the point...I disagree with you AK...to keep a big "monster" fish alive for that long is impressive...no and's, if's, or but's about it...The reason I say that is because I've seen too many times *Pacu's being abused and neglected and basically left for dead by careless owners*...this is also true for piranhas which I am sure that you are well aware of.
[/quote]

Oh-Like this isn't the case here..........My statement stands and anyone will back me up on this....This Pacu has done nothing more than live a cruel/pathetic life.......For instance mine is bigger,Alot nicer looking.....And is only 5 years old........Like I stated it's not hard to keep a Pacu alive this long...Just have to have the dedication...And I highly doubt this guy is anywhere as old as the owner states....This has been debated greatly on the bigger boards where many people own Pacu's that blow this specimen out of the water......

I have not taken any recent pics of mine........Like most things of mine-It's a luxury to see beauty like that......








[/quote]

I know what you're saying and I was a little skeptical of the age myself...However, when I say abused I mean in a literal sense..I had a co-worker that once had a 16 inch pacu in a standard 29 gallon tank!..














..to make matters worse, his filtration was only a whisper 20!...uggghhhh!...damn, that water and tank stunk to high heaven!...now that is flat out abuse and a cruel/pathetic life...the poor thing was developing fin rot and was getting cloudy eyes!...he eventually took it to the LFS, but I'm sure that wasn't much better either but it sure as hell beats the alternative?!...*Anyhow, I will ask nicely...please post your pacu*!...








[/quote]

I may see what I can do in the near future........I have been destroying my tanks lately......Gotta switch a 100= gal sump to one over 300 gals......But if time permits today...I will see about getting it done-it has been awhile since my big boy has made an apperance...
[/quote]

Thanks AK...that is mighty fine of you...slightly off-topic, but I miss your old avatar of the pitbull or whatever breed of dog it was!..he was cute and adorable!...you know why?!...he looked exactly like "ALF" from the 80's sitcom series!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Da said:


> Well, as most of you know, feeders/goldfish have always been a staple in my piranhas diet and I've never had any problems...This just goes to prove that feeders/goldfish aren't all that bad!...and the fact that he's been alive for so long and 40+ years in a 75 gallon goes to prove you don't need a 500,000,000 gallon tank for one fish...I, for one, am happy that the owner hasn't discarded him or gotten weary of him and has taken good care of him...when anybody on this forum/messageboards (myself included) can raise and keep a piranha (and/or any other fish for that matter) as long as this guy has, then we can talk and say something.


LMFAO
When someone can raise one in the quality condition like mine has been-
Then one can say they have accomplished something...Until then-It's not hard to keep a pacu alive-even in that small of aquarium............the prize comes when one can do the right things for their pet.....
[/quote]

Any recent pics or vids of your pacu?!...I remember your guy was pretty impressive...but that's besides the point...I disagree with you AK...to keep a big "monster" fish alive for that long is impressive...no and's, if's, or but's about it...The reason I say that is because I've seen too many times *Pacu's being abused and neglected and basically left for dead by careless owners*...this is also true for piranhas which I am sure that you are well aware of.
[/quote]

Oh-Like this isn't the case here..........My statement stands and anyone will back me up on this....This Pacu has done nothing more than live a cruel/pathetic life.......For instance mine is bigger,Alot nicer looking.....And is only 5 years old........Like I stated it's not hard to keep a Pacu alive this long...Just have to have the dedication...And I highly doubt this guy is anywhere as old as the owner states....This has been debated greatly on the bigger boards where many people own Pacu's that blow this specimen out of the water......

I have not taken any recent pics of mine........Like most things of mine-It's a luxury to see beauty like that......








[/quote]

I know what you're saying and I was a little skeptical of the age myself...However, when I say abused I mean in a literal sense..I had a co-worker that once had a 16 inch pacu in a standard 29 gallon tank!..














..to make matters worse, his filtration was only a whisper 20!...uggghhhh!...damn, that water and tank stunk to high heaven!...now that is flat out abuse and a cruel/pathetic life...the poor thing was developing fin rot and was getting cloudy eyes!...he eventually took it to the LFS, but I'm sure that wasn't much better either but it sure as hell beats the alternative?!...*Anyhow, I will ask nicely...please post your pacu*!...








[/quote]

I may see what I can do in the near future........I have been destroying my tanks lately......Gotta switch a 100= gal sump to one over 300 gals......But if time permits today...I will see about getting it done-it has been awhile since my big boy has made an apperance...
[/quote]

Thanks AK...that is mighty fine of you...slightly off-topic, but I miss your old avatar of the pitbull or whatever breed of dog it was!..he was cute and adorable!...you know why?!...he looked exactly like "ALF" from the 80's sitcom series!








[/quote]

lol
Ronin is a complete stud man.......The ladies love him.......








[email protected] ALF refrence....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Arn't Pacus vegitarians like silver dollars?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Arn't Pacus vegitarians like silver dollars?


Well primarily, yes they are...however, as is the case with most fish, they will basically eat anything that is offered to them including feeders, and insects..their teeth are more "human" shaped and were designed for crushing seeds and whatever else falls into the water.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

here is the video link!...Damn, he does look a little rough...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

whats with his gills?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor pacu he looks misirable in there


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn Thats Freak'n old!!! for a fish n e way


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

That isn't huge for a Pacu to be honest, I've seen bigger at public zoo's. 75 gallons is the reason why it only got 24" and not to its full potential of 48".


----------

